# Neuer Rechner für um die 1000 - 1100 Euro



## Dr3verDee (21. November 2015)

*Neuer Rechner für um die 1000 - 1100 Euro*

Hi!

Ich würde mir gern einen neuen Rechner für etwa 1000 - 1100 Euro zusammenstellen lassen.

Zu allererst weiß ich nicht genau, wo mir die Teile zusammengesetzt werden können. Hardwareversand ist in insolvenz, wie ich hörte? Zur Not könnte ich es bis auf kleinere Schwierigkeiten auch allein...



Mir ist wichtig, dass ich neueste Spiele auf möglichst hohen Einstellungen spielen kann
dass die Teile Zum  WQHD-Freesync-Monitor "BenQ-XL2730Z" passen (Ati Karte und genügend power, um hohe Auflösungen darzustellen)
dass der Prozessor wirklich zukunftssicher ist (auch bzgl. Kerne...)

Als Graka in Bezug auf den Monitor würde ich schonmal die R9 390x vorschlagen.

Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch den Rest und bin überfragt, da ich kein Experte bin.

Deswegen bitte ich um eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2015)

Also, die R9 390X würde ich nicht nehmen - die ist kaum schneller als die non-X, kostet darauf bezogen dann viel zu viel. Und die R9 390 hat ja auch 8GB. Wenn du nicht free-sync hättest, würde ich auch die GTX 970 in Erwägung ziehen, weil die deutlich weniger Strom braucht.

CPU: okay, da ist die Frage, was du bevorzugst... du kannst auf "alte" Technik setzen und Geld sparen, indem du den Xeon E3-1231 v3 nimmst (der ist wie ein i7-4770, nur ohne Grafikeinheit) für 250€, Mainboard 70-90€ mit H97-Chipsatz, 2x8 GB DDR3-1600 RAM für 80€. Das sind dann 400-420€. Oder wenn du unbedingt übertakten willst, dann den i7-4790K für 330€ und beim Board 30-40€ mehr, also zusammen ca 120€ Aufpreis. Oder den neuen Sockel 1151, da kostet aber der nicht-übertaktbare i7-6700 schon so viel wie der 4790K, und der übertaktbare i7-6700k kostet 390€. Ohne Übertaktung reicht dem i7-6700 aber dafür auch ein Board für 80-90€. Aber das RAM kostet 10-15€ mehr, weil du ddr4 brauchst. D.h. zusammenfassend:

Xeon => 400-420€
i7-4790K => 520-540€
i7-6700 => 500-520€
i7-6700k => 610-630€

Dazu muss man nun wissen, dass bisher in Games alle 4 CPUs innerhalb von nur ca 10% Leistungsunterschied bei "hohen" Detaileinstellungen mit einer guten Grafikkarte liegen. Und das selbst, wenn die k-CPUs übertaktet werden. Da musst du also entscheiden: reicht der Xeon bzw. weil du lieber "modernere" Technik willst der i7-6700, oder willst du unbedingt übertakten und gibst da auch mehr aus, selbst wenn es vlt. erst in 3-4 Jahren was bringt?

Je nach dem, wie Du Dich entscheidest, sieht dann eben der Rest vom PC aus. Für ein gutes Netzteil und Gehäuse würde ich zusammen ca 120€ ausgeben, dann eine Festplatte 2000GB ca 70€, eine SSD mit 256GB ca 90€, ein guter CPU-Kühler 30-50€ (je nach dem, wie es mit dem Übertakten ist), ein DVD-LW 15€. Das sind dann ca 325-350€. Plus R9 390 (350€ ) sind das 700€. Wenn du dann mal die CPU-Preise inkl-. Board anschaust, macht der Xeon am meisten Sinn. Wenn du eines der teureren Sets nimmst, musst du halt zb bei der SSD sparen, oder Gehäuse/Netzteil.

D.h. sag mal, was du dazu meinst wg. der CPU.


----------



## Dr3verDee (21. November 2015)

erstmal großen respekt an herbboy, der hier wirklich am laufenden band gute ratschläge zu geben scheint.


ok, super. war mir nicht bewusst darüber, dass die R9 390 (ohne x) auch 8 gb hat. das war mir nämlich wichtig.

eine grafikeinheit brauche ich im mainboard auf keinen fall. wichtig wäre mir beim mainboard eher noch *sound*, aber ich habe keine ahnung von soundkarten und internen soundkarten oder ob es überhaupt eine rolle spielt darauf zu achten. ich baue nur ab und zu mit fl-studio aus samples ein paar beats zusammen.

übertakten muss ich auch nicht zwingend, da ich mit der vorgehensweise bis zum jetzigen zeitpunkt noch nicht vertraut bin, würde es mir aber vielleicht irgendwann zutrauen.

bei den prozessoren ist mir eine neuere technik schon wichtig, d.h., dass 8 kerne simuliert werden. ich glaube, es wurde mal erwähnt, dass das in bezug auf konsolen zukunftssicher ist? würde der *i7-6700* dieses kriterium schon erfüllen? meinst du übertakten lohnt in zukunft, auch, wenn ich dafür, wie beim *i7-6700k* 100 euro mehr zahlen müsste?

ein dvd-laufwerk hab ich schon. das würde wegfallen UND das mit dem budget wird nicht so ernst genommen. ich möchte jetzt auf keinen fall gucken, wie ich wo sparen kann. wenn es mehr wird, ist das ok.




wir haben bislang:
*R9 390 (ohne x)
dvd laufwerk*


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2015)

Dr3verDee schrieb:


> eine grafikeinheit brauche ich im mainboard auf keinen fall. wichtig wäre mir beim mainboard eher noch *sound*, aber ich habe keine ahnung von soundkarten und internen soundkarten oder ob es überhaupt eine rolle spielt darauf zu achten. ich baue nur ab und zu mit fl-studio aus samples ein paar beats zusammen.


 also, das Problem wäre dann ja eher die Latenz, so was kann man leider nicht vorhersagen, das hat auch nix mit dem Preis des Boards zu tun. Gut genug vom Sound her sind die Soundchips bei Mainboard aber an sich immer. Und Grafik: ALLE modernen Boards haben Monitoranschlüsse, weil fast jede CPU eine eingebaut Grafikeinheit hat. Der Xeon hat keine Grafikeinheit, die anderen hätten eine. Das wäre vlt dann hilfreich, FALLS du Probleme hast und mal ohne Grafikkarte testen willt.



übertakten muss ich auch nicht zwingend, da ich mit der vorgehensweise bis zum jetzigen zeitpunkt noch nicht vertraut bin, würde es mir aber vielleicht irgendwann zutrauen.



> bei den prozessoren ist mir eine neuere technik schon wichtig, d.h., dass 8 kerne simuliert werden.


 das HAT der Xeon E3-1231 v3 ja bzw, alle i7 seit dem Sockel 1155, also seit 5 Jahren. Da brauchst du dir also keine Sorgen zu machen. Es gibt aber User, die trotzdem den neuesten Sockel wollen, auch wegen DDR4 und unabhängig von der Tatsache, dass es an sich gar nix bringt.

Ich persönlich würde den Xeon nehmen. Du musst halt für den i7-6700k mit allem drum und dran nicht nur 100€, sondern 200€ mehr zahlen. Und selbst WENN der i7-6700k später mal mit Übertaktung doch 20-30% schneller wäre: du sparst dafür halt jetzt 200€, und für diese 200€ wirst du dann, wenn mal so weit sein wird (sicher erst in 3-4 Jahren), bestimmt eine CPU bekommen, die auch ohne Übertaktung bereits besser als der 6700k ist   Falls es denn überhaupt dazu kommen sollte. Bei den CPUs steigen die Anforderungen nur sehr dezent, d.h. sicher wird auch der Xeon 3-4 Jahre mind. gut genug sein, der i6-6700k würde vlt. 1 Jahr länger "halten", aber dafür dann 200€ mehr, nur FALLS das überhaupt eintrifft? 

wegen hardwareversand: da läuft ein Verfahren, was aber scheinbar positiv funktioniert. Und wenn du nicht per Vorkasse bestellst, wäre das schlimmstdenkbare, dass du halt FALLS es nen Defekt gibt in die Röhre schaust und das defekte Teil nicht reklamieren kommst, wenn zusätzlich auch die Herstellergarantie abgelaufen ist. Aber wenn du ganz sichergehen willst, kannst du auch woanders bestellen.


----------



## Dr3verDee (21. November 2015)

hast mich überzeugt.

dann nehme ich also den *Xeon E3-1231 v3* dazu.

von welchem hersteller sollte ich denn die graka nehmen?

wir haben bislang:
*R9 390 (ohne x)
dvd laufwerk
**Xeon E3-1231 v3*


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2015)

Das hängt ein wenig davon ab, wo du kaufst. Vor allem beim Gehäuse sind viele nur mal hier, mal da verfügbar.

Aber die OC-Version der Gigabyte R9 390 ist auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt und auch günstig  Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 Gaming G1, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-R939G1 GAMING-8GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   die Asus Strix oder Sapphire Nitro wären vlt leiser, sind dafür auch deutlich länger ASUS STRIX-R9390-DC3OC-8GD5-GAMING, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (90YV08F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und die MSI ist auch gut MSI R9 390 Gaming 8G, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-041R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard: an sich machst du mit einem von denen auch nix falsch Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: H97, Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die mATX sind halt kleiner, aber da hast du halt ggf. weniger Steckplätze, was aber egal ist, wenn du nicht grad mehrere Zusatzkarten einbauen willst.


----------



## Dr3verDee (21. November 2015)

dann nehme ich die "ASUS STRIX-R9390-DC3OC-8GD5-GAMING, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (90YV08F0-M0NA00)"
*Mainboard: *Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: H97, Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM

beim mainboard brauche ich KEINE extraplätze für grakas. es wird bei einer bleiben.

die müsste dann nur in ein gehäuse packen. da würde ich sowieso ungern das allerkleinste nehmen. schlicht soll es sein. tipps?
hast du ein paar konkrete links, was den rest, wie ssd, netzteil usw. angeht?



wir haben bislang:

*R9 390 (ohne x)
dvd laufwerk
Xeon E3-1231 v3
**Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: H97 *Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM*
*


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2015)

Dr3verDee schrieb:


> *R9 390 (ohne x)
> dvd laufwerk
> Xeon E3-1231 v3
> **Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: H97 *Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM*
> *


 Der Link zum Board geht nicht - welches hast du da rausgesucht?

Netzteil: das Be Quiet System Power 7 mit 500W reicht dicke. Wenn du abnehmbare Kabel willst (leichter zu verbauen), dann das Corsair CX550M. RAM: Ein 16GB-Kit (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9

Gehäuse:  zB Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster

SSD: die 250GB Samsung 850 Evo wäre gut. Festplatte: einfach 7200 U/Min und 3,5 Zoll. 1TB ca 50€, 2TB ca 70€.


----------



## Dr3verDee (21. November 2015)

- mainboard folgendes, das du im post vorher vorgeschlagen hast:

Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: H97, Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
link
Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: H97, Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



- könnte man bei dem gehäuse notfalls die lichter am lüfter ausschalten und sind die lüfter in ordnung, d.h. nicht zu laut und durchlüften gut?




die anderen teile hab ich einfach mal auf die liste gesetzt.

wir haben bislang:

*R9 390 (ohne x)
dvd laufwerk
Xeon E3-1231 v3
Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: H97 Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM
*SD: die 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
Festplatte: einfach 7200 U/Min und 3,5 Zoll. 1TB ca 50€, 2TB ca 70€.
Be Quiet System Power 7 mit 500W
RAM: Ein 16GB-Kit (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9


----------



## Shorty484 (21. November 2015)

Von dem Gehäuse, welches Herbboy verlingt hat, rate ich ab. Die Vibration von der Festplatte ist in diesem Gehäuse lautstark wahrzunehmen, was eine sehr unangenehme Lautstärke nach sich zieht. Ich hab das Gehäuse selbst, es war ein großer Fehler. Die Beleuchtung der Lüfter lässt sich nicht abschalten.


----------



## Dr3verDee (21. November 2015)

ok - ich brauche keine beleuchtung, keine sichtfenster. nur ein schlichtes, möglichst leises, gut belüftetes, ausreichend großes gehäuse.


----------



## Shorty484 (21. November 2015)

Das hier wäre schallgedämmt, mit ausreichend Lüftern und die Grafikkarte passt auch von der Länge her rein:
ArrayFractal Design Define S, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK)


----------



## Dr3verDee (21. November 2015)

genau sowas bräuchte ich mit einem bzw. wenigen käfigen für dvd-laufwerk.

das hat dieses gehäuse leider nicht, so gut ich es auch finde. etwas günstiger wäre zwar auch gut, aber wenns 75 euro sein sollen, dann soll es so sein.


----------



## Shorty484 (22. November 2015)

Ein schallgedämmtes Gehäuse ist immer etwas teurer, oder Du musst auf die Dämmung verzichten und hoffen, das es leise ist .

Dann schau Dir mal dieses an:
Zalman Z1, schallgedämmt


----------



## Shorty484 (22. November 2015)

Hab noch eins gefunden, was Dir zusagen könnte:
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)


----------



## Golgomaph (22. November 2015)

Also beim Define S haben wir in der Front sogar 3x 120/140mm-Plätze für Lüfter, allerdings wirklich keine Fronttür wie viele andere Gehäuse von Fractal. Sprich keine Plätze für Laufwerk etc., dass ist eher ein Gehäuse für Wasserkühlungen.
Aber ein Define R5 ist quasi identisch, bloß ein wenig kleiner, sprich 2 Lüfterplätze vorne, zwei oben und einer hinten. Das hat eben auch eine Fronttür:
http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2014/11/fractal-design-define-r5-review/r5-2b.jpg
Die ist innen eben auch schallgedämmt, die Frontlüfter saugen ihre Luft durch die Schlitze links und rechts an der Seite direkt an der Tür ein.

Empfehlen kann ich dir auch:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/gehaeuse/34868-aerocool-aero-1000-im-test.html
Das habe ich, gibts auch in komplett schwarz.

Sieht gut aus, bietet ausreichend Platz und es sind sogar drei 120mm-Lüfter enthalten die zwar nicht Super-Silent sind aber jetzt auch nicht störend.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Explizite Schalldämmung ist an sich heutzutage nicht nötig, da die Grafikkarten sehr leise arbeiten, nur bei Last vlt mal was aufdrehen, und selbst dann kann man auch per eigener Anpassung der Lüfter dafür sorgen, dass es kaum zu merken ist während mal spielt. Und CPU-Kühler wie zB der Alpenföhn Brocken Eco reicht dicke, um den Xeon leise zu kühlen.  Und für Frischluft nimmt man 2-3 Lüfter, die heutzutage auch recht leise sind. An sich reicht vorne einer, am besten 140mm und nicht zu schnell, sowie hinten einer 120mm und etwas schneller drehend schon völlig aus. Wenn du Hardware kennst, die eher 4-5 Jahre ist, dann wirst du merken, dass sich da seeehr viel getan hat. 

Mit zu viel Dämmung kann es im Gegenteil sogar lauter werden, wenn deswegen nämlich dann zB die Grafikkarte bei Last dann wärmer wird und lauter arbeiten muss, dabei die Grenze zwischen "kaum wahrnehmbar" und "deutlich zu hören" überschreitet. 

Brummen oder ähnliches durch die Festplatten ist wiederum ein anderes Thema, das hat aber auch nix mit Schaldämmung zu tun. 


Zu den Gehäusen: das Zalman hat zB nur 1x USB3.0, das heißt dass du da vermutlich einen der normalen USB-3.0-Anschlüsse HINTEN am Board "opfern" musst und ein Kabel durchs Gehäuse geht, was dann hinten drankommt. Das DefineS hat wie du gemerkt hast keinen DVD-LW-Platz. Das Nanoxia wiederum ist gut, das kannst du auf jeden Fall nehmen, auch wenn es wie gesagt eigentlich keine Rolle spielt, ob es nun offiziell "schallgedämmt" ist oder nicht. 

Hier auch noch eine weitere Alternative Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) oder BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)


PS: die Links zu den Boards gehen immer noch nicht - schreib doch einfach mal den Modellnamen hin


----------



## Dr3verDee (22. November 2015)

ok, also das "Deep Silence 3" von Nanoxia macht auch in den tests einen sehr guten eindruck und kommt mit auf die liste.

ich denke, damit hätten wir alles:
*R9 390 (ohne x)
dvd laufwerk
Xeon E3-1231 v3
SD: die 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
Festplatte: einfach 7200 U/Min und 3,5 Zoll. 1TB ca 50€, 2TB ca 70€.
Be Quiet System Power 7 mit 500W
RAM: Ein 16GB-Kit (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9
Nanoxia - **Deep Silence 3 Gehäuse
Be Quiet System Power 7 mit 500W
*



es wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr in kürze am ende nochmal meine bestellung überprüft, also ob ich auch wirklich alle richtigen teile zusammengesammelt habe!


ich frage mich allerdings immer noch, wo und wie ich bestellen soll, damit das ganze nicht zu zeitaufwendig wird und ich bei zu vielen anbietern bestellen muss. ich empfinde es nicht als sonderlich schlau, bei einem anbieter zu bestellen, der sich in insolvenz befindet (also hardwareversand). was ist euer rat? wie gesagt: zur not baue ich den rechner selbst zusammen oder hole mir einen freund dazu mit ins boot...


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Dr3verDee schrieb:


> ok, also das "Deep Silence 3" von Nanoxia macht auch in den tests einen sehr guten eindruck und kommt mit auf die liste.
> 
> ich denke, damit hätten wir alles:
> *R9 390 (ohne x)
> ...


  wenn es geht, dann bau einfach selber. zusammenbauen lassen kostet halt bis auf hardwareversand überall deutlich mehr. Und ansonsten passt alles.


----------



## Dr3verDee (22. November 2015)

super, thx

ich glaub, ich hab mich vertan. welches motherboard könntest du dazu empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Dr3verDee schrieb:


> super, thx
> 
> ich glaub, ich hab mich vertan. welches motherboard könntest du dazu empfehlen?


 ach, da gibt es halt viele. Das ASRock H97 Pro4 ist gut, auch die kleinere Version (da steht dann H97M ), oder von Gigabyte die beiden günstigeren H97-Boards, von denen auch das kleinere dann H97M heißt. Falls die kleinen nur 2 RAM-Slots haben, würde dann aber doch lieber die mit 4 nehmen.


----------



## Dr3verDee (22. November 2015)

hieß das jetzt genau so?

*Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: H97 Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM

*oder wie finde ich das?


----------



## Dr3verDee (22. November 2015)

ok, dann würde ich einfach das "ASRock H97 Pro4" nehmen.



€: weiß zwar jetzt nicht, obs da noch unterschiede von den steckplätzen gibt, aber...

und von der größe her passt das auch zu den größeren 390-grakas?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Dr3verDee schrieb:


> ok, dann würde ich einfach das "ASRock H97 Pro4" nehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Die Größe der Karte spielt nur eine Rolle bezüglich der Gehäuse-Tiefe sowie der Frage, ob die Karte wegen ihrer "Dicke" vielleicht einen Steckplatz verdeckt, den man eigentlich für eine andere Karte verwenden wollte. Und als Steckplätze haben alle Boards mind 1x PCIe x16 für Grafikkarten, die H97-Boards haben auch alle PCIe x16 in der neuesten Version 3.0 - dazu haben die Boards noch weitere PCIe-Steckplätze, teilweise auch weitere x16, und einige Boards haben auch noch Steckplätze für das alte PCI. 

Und beim RAM haben manche kleineren Boards halt nur 2 Slots statt 4.


----------



## Dr3verDee (23. November 2015)

ok, sehr nett. ich glaube, wir neigen uns dem ende zu 


das hier wäre mein warenkorb:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2210cbc1cacefcaebbd08d42348f1eb0eea92f59b5818

sieht das gut aus?



*weitere fragen wären:

- reicht das mainboard auch oder muss ich da angst haben, dass ich später irgendwelche features vermisse?

Soundcodec:Realtek ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC                    Audiotyp:7.1 Sound
-> ist der sound am mainboard ok?

-ist der prozessor wirklich stark genug? der sollte erstmal lange halten, wenn möglich.
*


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Dr3verDee schrieb:


> *weitere fragen wären:
> 
> - reicht das mainboard auch oder muss ich da angst haben, dass ich später irgendwelche features vermisse? *


 die GANZ neuen Boards haben schon das neue USB 3.1, aber das ist nix, was man wirklich "vermissen" würde, da 3.1 in absehbarer Zeit nur bei ganz bestimmten Produkten zur Anwendung kommen wird, die dann auch per mitgeliefertem Adapter bei einem "alten" USB-Anschluss laufen. *




			Soundcodec:Realtek ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC                    Audiotyp:7.1 Sound
-> ist der sound am mainboard ok?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 *schlecht ist der nicht. FALLS du sehr gute Kopfhörer oder Boxen hast, wäre halt eine extra Soundkarte sinnvoll - auch bei teureren Boards.*




			-ist der prozessor wirklich stark genug? der sollte erstmal lange halten, wenn möglich.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

* Der wird sicher mind 3-4 Jahre so stark sein, dass du nur per Grafikkartenupdate wieder hohe Details spielen kannst. Du kannst z.B. sogar heute noch mit einem Core i7-2600, der schon 5 Jahre alt ist und damals so ähnlich war im Vergleich zu anderen CPUs wie es heute der Xeon 1231 v3 ist, alles auf hohen Details spielen, solange nur die Grafikkarte reicht. Es ist also sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass du in zB schon 2-3 Jahren neue CPUs hast, die VIEL stärker als der Xeon sind UND auch so billig, dass die Spielehersteller sagen "hey, Leute, wir setzen jetzt voraus, dass ihr so eine CPU habt - wenn nicht, könnt ihr unsere Games halt nicht spielen..."  

Und bei Spielen ist der Xeon wie gesagt aktuell keine 10% schwächer als ein brandneuer i7-6700k. Es kann zwar sein, dass in 3-4 Jahren der Abstand was größer wird, aber selbst dann, wenn du vlt. "früher" eine neue CPU kaufen "musst", bist du bei Preis-Leistung mit dem Xeon sehr gut bedient. 


Zum PC: ich würde lediglich beim RAM ein Kit mit 16GB nehmen, da zahlst du dann nicht mal 40€ mehr 8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport  , was aber beim Gesamtpreis an sich kein Problem sein sollte. Mit 16GB bist du dann echt lange versorgt.


----------



## Dr3verDee (23. November 2015)

ok. sieht das so in ordnung aus?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2211f4cc9a055e7634d26c1c8c5e36cff1311295bd278


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Dr3verDee schrieb:


> ok. sieht das so in ordnung aus?
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2211f4cc9a055e7634d26c1c8c5e36cff1311295bd278




Jo, sieht gut aus. Wenn du nen leisen CPU-Betrieb willst, dann tu Dir den Gefallen und investier 20€ in einen Kühler wie zB http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/CoolerMaster-Hyper-TX3-Evo-Tower-Kuehler_774566.html oder Arctic Freezer 13 CO Tower Kühler - Hardware,  oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella Tower Kühler - Hardware,
brauchst dann aber nicht erneut zu fragen, ob der Warenkorb dann okay ist, wenn du einen von denen nimmst


----------



## Dr3verDee (25. November 2015)

danke. hätte noch folgende frage:

hätte aus einem alten aldi-rechner hätte ich noch folgende tv-karten zur verfügung: könnte ich die in dem mainbaord mit verbauen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hätte dazu auch noch genaue produktbeschreibungen, wenn nögig...


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2015)

Also, das sieht aus, als würde das nur zu dem im PC vorhandenen Board passen. Die kleinen Karten sehen nicht so aus, als passten die in einen Mainboard-Slot, und solche Anschlüsse für die Stecker könnten EVENTUELL für onboard-USB sein, aber wenn du Pech hast und es doch was anderes ist und du die Stecker trotzdem auf die onboard-USB-Anschlüsse aussteckst, könntest du Dir sogar das Board zerstören. Was steht denn beim vorhandenen Mainboard an den Stellen, wo die Stecker drankommen?

So oder so kommt aber auch noch dazu, dass es schwer sein wird, passende Treiber zu finden.


----------



## Dr3verDee (25. November 2015)

ok, dann schreibe ich die idee einfach ab, da ich das alte mainbord usw gar nicht mehr habe. ist für mich auch nich überlebensnotwendig. danke!


----------



## Dr3verDee (29. November 2015)

hi, ich habe leider noch eine frage. ich habe noch nicht bestellt.

Ist es mit dem vorhandenen Mainboard denn trotzdem möglich ein TV-empfangsgerät aus meinem Computer zu machen?


----------



## Dr3verDee (29. November 2015)

hi, sorry, sorry für den tripplepost, aber ich muss unbedingt vor bestelung wissen, ob ich an das mainboard später noch eine* TV-Karte bzw. ein Tv-Empfangsgerät *ranbauen kann und ob ich an das Mainboard eine später noch eine *Soundkarte *anschließen könnte.

das wäre mir sehr wichtig.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2015)

Das sollte beim ASRock H97 Pro4 kein Problem sein. Das hat über der Grafikkarte nen kleinen PCie-Slot, da könnte also eine kleine PCie-Karte rein, und unter der Karte noch mal zwei plus weitere zwei im PCI-Format. Und falls du was mit USB holst, wäre es sowieso kein Problem.


----------



## Dr3verDee (29. November 2015)

danke!


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2015)

Dr3verDee schrieb:


> danke!



Eine andere Frage ist, ob es ÜBERHAUPT noch (lohnenswerte) TV-Lösungen für den PC gibt. vlt. macht es mehr Sinn, wenn du einen TV-Receiver holst und den dann an Deinen Monitor - hat der HDMI und Lautsprecher?


----------



## Dr3verDee (1. Dezember 2015)

hdmi - ja
lautsprecher - nein    -> wären die zwingend notwendig oder ließe sich das auch anders lösen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2015)

Dr3verDee schrieb:


> hdmi - ja
> lautsprecher - nein    -> wären die zwingend notwendig oder ließe sich das auch anders lösen?


  Hat der Monitor denn nen Kopfhöreranschluss? Wenn ja, dann könntest du dort dann die Boxen anschließen. 

Ansonsten müsstest du halt beim Receiverkauf nur darauf achten, dass der auch einen analogen Tonausgang hat - meist ist das dann 2x Chinch, da kannst per Adapter auch PC-Boxen oder Kopfhörer dranmachen


----------



## Dr3verDee (4. Dezember 2015)

achso, das ist ja super. der monitor hat auch kopfhöreranschluss 

hauptsache wäre für mich nur, dass ich tv überhaupt über irgendeinen weg hinbekomme und das scheint ja irgendwie zu gehen. steht aber auch noch in den sternen bei mir.

thx!


----------

